

Ralph Fiennes blames Twitter for 'eroding' language - mcdaid
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/twitter/8853427/Ralph-Fiennes-blames-Twitter-for-eroding-language.html

======
_delirium
I find it difficult to consider Twitter even much of an acceleration of the
trend, compared to older things like text messaging, news tickers, and USA
Today.

